# Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! NEW PICS!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok...these girls that will be due to kid in 2 WEEKS aren't mine but the both of them wil hit day 145 on April 13th and 14th.......and I am o excited for Candy! Can't wait to see the Kizzy/Chief and Katie/Chief combo this time around!!!!!



CANDY........We need a countdown thread!!!!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Di's Dream very soon!!!*

yes please with lots of pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Di's Dream very soon!!!*

love to see pics...when they come into the world.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Di's Dream very soon!!!*

OK, Liz! Thanks a lot for helping me to keep my mind off the excitement and worry of kidding :hair: 
I was back in the hospital last week  but am feeling somewhat better. Just very short of breath and very weak---*AGAIN*. I cleaned out the shed and put new bedding down---It took me all day. I took a chair out so I could rest and catch my breath. Just for giggles, picture an old lady wearing her O2 and the goats trying to eat her O2 tubing and trying to get on her lap every time she sits down. I finally had to put them OUTSIDE the pen.
I was gonna wait to post a thread until they hit day 145. I tried to clip Kizzy's udder area last week but she was just too much for me to handle so she looks pretty funny right now. She is as big as a barrel. Kinda looks like she swollowed a beach ball. She waddles when she walks. Katie I didn't even try to clip. Will get to it this comming weekend. My son is building me a milk stand and that should make it *MUCH EASIER* :dance: 
I will try to get pictures posted this week. Frank is comming home from the nursing home on Thur.--- :leap: ---I will have help but it will add a bit to my days.
Chief better have made girls this time. If not I'm going to give him a good talking!!
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Di's Dream very soon!!!*

Opps--forgot to tell you it's *Dee's Dream!* :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Di's Dream very soon!!!*



> Opps--forgot to tell you it's Dee's Dream!


My BAD!!!

Glad to hear that you are now home!!! And of course it is great that Frank will be seeing those new :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: as well!!!

Kizzy is a spitfire isn't she? :slapfloor:

Don't over do it lady! You'll be needing a ton of energy in the next couple weeks to keep up with all those doelings you'll be getting!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!!*

cant wait to hear kidding news


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!!*

So....it is now exactly 13 days til Kizzy hits day 145 and Katie is just a day later.....I hope they both go with a day or 2 between.....having kids born within a day of each other is STRESSFUL!!! But then again, having them that close gets the worry over with, a mixed blessing!

Heres to Dee's Dream getting :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!!*

Good luck Candy!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!!*

Caaaaaaandy....yoo hoo, HOWS THE GIRLS??????

145 Starts TOMORROW! :stars:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!!*

Kiz & Katie are doing fine! I do wish their udders would be a bit bigger--Kiz waddles when she walks--Katie just lays around and chews her cud like she's wondering what all the fuss is about!
I finally got them shaved but, by the time I was finished, I was running out of steam and had to come in. I know that this is probally my last year for all my kids, but I try not to think about it. I just cry when ever I think about them leaving. They have been the only constant thing in my life for the past 4 years. I just pray that things go well with the births and I am able to give them the help if needed. I'm letting God take care of it and know that he will carry me and give me the energy and breath to manage, and manage well, for the next 10 days. I wouldn't mind a bit if you all said a little prayer for me! :grouphug: 
I promise to try and get some pics for you all to see and play the guessing game.
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Don't worry Candy, you know you are always in my thoughts and prayers!

Here is Miss Kizzy, day 145 TODAY :leap: I do believe that there are :girl: :girl: in there!!









I think her udder will fill in a lot more the day she delivers.









I take it that Katie was being her un co-operative self?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

OK--Katie pics on the way-- guesses--- when? how many?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

looks like twins - 147


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Heres Katie! And yes, her mom says that she is being very un co-operative!!


























I think that she too has twins in there....and I hope theres at least 1 girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

yah looks like twins. when is Katie due?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Whoops--I goofed :sigh: day 145 is Thur. the 16th :shrug: It's all Liz's fault *LOL* :shades: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

See where excitement gets me!!! :ROFL:

Kizzy was bred the 22 of November...Katie on the 23rd.......145 would be the 16th for Kizzy and the 17th for Katie. 

Well....it IS just 3 days away! My mind is not where it should be, being excited for these coming kids is a welcome distraction :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Wow, exciting days ahead for you and the Mommas. Easy delivery wishes sent your way.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

I say twins for both.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

I hope Kizzy goes on day 145--she is having trouble getting around--I called for them today and Katie came running but poor Kiz just sort of lumbered down the hill to me. You can see in Kiz's pictures that her rt. hind leg looks like it is weak or twisted. She does not look like that normally. Her ligs are loosening and she is really puffy in her cha-cha. Anyone else seen this in their does? Maybe babies on a nerve?
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Candy, I had Tilly do that last year...though it started about a month before she dropped triplets. I'd say that little miss butterball will be fine once she has those girls!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

As big as she is I wouldn't be surprised if she gives me trips! :worried: I do worry about her but not quite as much as last year as a ff. I do so love my babies and I know that I spoil them rotten. In return, I get unconditional love.  
Candy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

walking funny isnt abnormal as they get closer -- I always feel bad for them as I see them so uncomfortable


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Yeah, being lame this close to kidding is pretty normal if the kids are sitting on something. Anna had a lot of back leg pain a couple days before kidding. It took my mom and I to get her into the stall at night.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

She doesn't appear to be in pain when I touch her and manipulate her leg--just has a bit of trouble getting around. She just looks so uncomfortable. I feel bad for her :tears: 
Candy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

How is Kizzy fairing today? It IS her ACTUAL due date :leap:

Hopefully she delivers soon....as well as Katie, weather is to be just beautiful the next few days.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

yes it should be real nice for her to kid! Kizzy be nice and kid on a warm day


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*



Candy said:


> She doesn't appear to be in pain when I touch her and manipulate her leg--just has a bit of trouble getting around. She just looks so uncomfortable. I feel bad for her :tears:
> Candy


After I read this post about your doe limping, my doe did too. Hope she feels better soon! (AND KIDS!!!!) :coffee2:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Kiz's lig are starting to loosen. She is losing her plug. Bag is much bigger & teats look like they have the waxy plug beginning at the openings. Didn't eat her grain but is eating hay. I have her penned close to the house, just in case!
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

PLEASE, Kiz & Katie, go in the next few days so I can be out with you. I'm thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: 
I am pretty sure I have all sold and Katie, as well, after she weans her kid/kids


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

thinking pink :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Well, I am praying for an uneventful and healthy delivery, Candy...I truly mean it! I will be at work 5-2 tomorrow....so I hope to see a post of her having healthy happy :girl: :girl: when I get home!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

How are the girls today Candy?

Seems like we've had this convo before, huh?
I'll be home throughout the day and likely won't be getting to bed til 10 tonite...I do work in the am at 5 but will be home at 2...IF you need anything...or should I say Kizzy...remember that there is the kidding list with lots of phone numbers of those willing to help, just in case you can't reach me...ok? :hug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Kizzy is very restless--her bag is getting bigger, but NOT tight yet--she has NO ligaments--wants me with her all the time--licks me then goes in pen and starts to paw around-- I think tonight's the night!  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Good luck! Hope she gives you those babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids coming to Dee's Dream very soon!!! PICS ADDED*

Miss Kizzy is surely not going to make her momma wait very long!


























I hope that if she goes "later" it will be in the morning when the sun is up........and Candy, I o hope that Chief throws :girl: thios time around!

Kizzy had :boy: :boy: last May, though one little guy didn't make it....Katie had :girl: :boy: ....and as of Today Katie is on day 145


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

woot! same breeding again? Well lets hope for a high doe ratio


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Thinking Pink *  :wink:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Yep, same breeding--when you find a good thing you stick with it  Last year Liz's buck, Chief, gave me 4 beautiful kids with very nice conformation. 2 buckskins and 2 painted (1 buckskin died during birthing) 3 bucks and 1 doe---Chief promised does this year :ROFL: 
Kizzy & Katie are the 'old' type nigies. I got a buck & a doe from Ashley--Sweet Gum that are the more refined modern style. I was hoping to breed Kiz & Katie to King Adam, but since my time is getting limited, I guess some one else will have to try the 'blend'  
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Katie is now on day 153.....she is surely going to be going soon.....with :girl: :girl: Last year the 2 girls delivered a week apart...will it be the same this time?

Stacey...your guess was VERY right as Kizzy had her :boy: :girl: on day 147! And they are no a week old :birthday:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Katie is still going strong  --her ligs have almost disapeared--if something doesn't happen 'till Mon., she's going to the vet to be induced. :hair: She *WILL* drive me nuts this year. LOL
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I finally figured out just what Katie is waiting for :wink: She's waiting for my b'day, tomorrow! Bless her little heart  I just spent time with her and put down fresh shavings and fed her--she's still eating like she's starving LOL. She just laid down and put her head on my lap and left me brush her until I thought my arm would fall off.
Candy :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now wouldnt that be to cool


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hoping for tomorrow... :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that would really be a wonderful gift! She's gonna give you :girl: :girl: for your Birthday!


----------

